# Say Goodbye to "EastWest Lurker"



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 1, 2016)

After several years of part time work for EastWest Sounds as their Online Coordinator, I was told this morning that whlle I did the job "brilliantly" and that they were grateful, they no longer feel that online monitoring is necessary so my services are no longer required. 

I was treated fairly and respectfully and will always have good feeling towards them and their terrific libraries.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 1, 2016)

So you can "now tell us what you really think" !

respect


----------



## Jaap (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh that's really a shame Jay! Sorry to hear. I thought it was a really smart move from EW to appoint you for this job and you did a wonderful one in my opinion! Thank you so much for all the great work


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you for al your assistance and good advices Jay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 1, 2016)

Annndddd ...Ashermusic is back 

Thank you all for the kind words. One thing will not change: I have always written only what I either know or believe to be true and have tried to be clear as to when i think I "know" and when I only "believe."


----------



## JohnG (Mar 1, 2016)

Glad to have you around as Ashermusic again. Cheers


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 1, 2016)

edit


----------



## wonshu (Mar 1, 2016)

I too valued your contributions very highly.

All the best to you!

Best, Hans!


----------



## autopilot (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the gig, which you did do brilliantly, but glad you're still around.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 1, 2016)

Being on the forum for some time, I must say that you have been very helpful Jay with various topics, mainly EW stuff and I thank you once again for the help you offered when creating my music template.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 1, 2016)

Jay, you were always so helpful resolving any EW issues for me. Thanks for all the hard work behind the scenes. Now can we start that Simon Garfunkle tribute band?? ...and go on tour? ....and party? ....and stuff?


----------



## Bach (Mar 1, 2016)

Glad to know they treated you with respect Jay. You've given your best even at the darkest times for Eastwest, when everybody was raging against them and PLAY problems. I am sure they will miss you as I am sure Eastwest users will surely do.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 1, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Annndddd ...Ashermusic is back
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words. One thing will not change: I have always written only what I either know or believe to be true and have tried to be clear as to when i think I "know" and when I only "believe."


Good to have Ashermusic back but I always appreciated your help with EW questions. Not that I had too many.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers and respect, Jay. I appreciate your time and contributions on the forum - regardless of the User ID


----------



## wbacer (Mar 1, 2016)

As one door closes another one opens. With all of your talent and expertise, I'm sure there is plenty of opportunity. Glad to see Ashermusic back in the forum. Thanks for all of your help on past projects.


----------



## Udo (Mar 1, 2016)

Jay, totally OT, but very important .

Has Yuval sent you BBB v2 for evaluation yet, as promised?


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome back to the fray Jay! I look forward to seeing you in discussions again  

-DJ


----------



## Erik (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks Jay for all your help and input here


----------



## Carles (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm sorry only because it may affect your income, but with all honesty I like more that Jay who do not represent any developer 
Welcome Asher music! 
Respect!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 2, 2016)

On a positive , you've gained a few extract years on your life expectancy not having to scan for EW related threads now  During my time on the forum reading various topics you have walked an admirable line of passion and support for EW whilst sharing knowledge and assisting people through sickness and in health . From the Ashers of Eastwest Lurker comes Jay reborn with happy looking Avatar picture


----------



## TintoL (Mar 2, 2016)

I am sorry to hear that. And thanks for all the help you have shared in the forum. I've followed some of your advice in the forum and have helped me fixing issues with play.
I feel that it's good that you are no longer representing another company and that you now represent yourself.

All the best.


----------



## Barrie B (Mar 2, 2016)

Just like to thank you for great support when I had an issue Jay, it'll be missed.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 2, 2016)

that doesn't seem like much notice; I hope you're doing well. Looking forward to your continued contributions.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

It took me a few years as I am always late to the newest, bestest libraires and instruments (cheaper that way), but glad I got your assistance when I jumped into to using PLAY live.
BBB v2 sounds tempting as long as they don't try that multi thousand dollar approach again.
After all Gigastudio pricing has been gone for a decade now.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome "back". But I know for a fact you cut down some of the bureaucracy involved in dealing with them. Pity they saw it otherwise.
rsp


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2016)

Udo said:


> Jay, totally OT, but very important .
> 
> Has Yuval sent you BBB v2 for evaluation yet, as promised?




Not yet. Time to rattle his cage


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 2, 2016)

I doubt EW has any idea of how many people you have helped via skype and email and of course on the forums.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 2, 2016)

edit


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 2, 2016)

I regret this news and would like to say "Thank you" for the support you gave me wihin the last years.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> That photo of you is about 20 years old isn't it? At least?



Four years old, I think. i have since lost 30 lbs so I need to take a newer one.


----------



## Erik (Mar 2, 2016)

Bravo! At least when this is voluntary of course.


----------



## Eurig Gwilym (Mar 2, 2016)

Just like to say thanks for your help.

Hopefully you can get time for your interesting blog contribuitions which have slways been informative.


----------



## artinro (Mar 2, 2016)

Glad to have you on this forum, Jay.


----------



## milesito (Mar 2, 2016)

Jay, Sorry to hear about the East West gig news...however, onward to newer, and even better things...they were lucky to have you while they did, IMHO. Thanks for all of your help getting me going over the past few years...Look forward to keeping in touch and hearing what's next for you! Cheers...


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Jay, that's a little unexpected by EW. Although I've always received great service and haven't had to call on you as a conduit, I have seen many happy people here who you have helped. I hope this isn't a big mistake by EW.


----------



## catsass (Mar 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> i have since lost 30 lbs


Oh, c'mon. Doug Rogers must weigh more than that.


----------



## handz (Mar 2, 2016)

So, finally we can sit and talk and smile all night long about how the PLAY sucks.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2016)

handz said:


> So, finally we can sit and talk and smile all night long about how the PLAY sucks.



AND if I think the comment is empirically incorrect or unfair, I will _still_ jump on people about it


----------



## rJames (Mar 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Annndddd ...Ashermusic is back
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words. One thing will not change: I have always written only what I either know or believe to be true and have tried to be clear as to when i think I "know" and when I only "believe."


See what you get for showing integrity? Now they get you for free.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 3, 2016)

The notion, even in jest, that you can now tell us what you "really think" or even that you're "back" gives you inadequate credit. I always felt that you performed the balancing act perfectly well. And I'm sure it wasn't easy.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 3, 2016)

As one user name falls, another one returns. That's what counts. Good to have you around, Jay, no matter what it says on the signature.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 9, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> After several years of part time work for EastWest Sounds as their Online Coordinator, I was told this morning that whlle I did the job "brilliantly" and that they were grateful, they no longer feel that online monitoring is necessary so my services are no longer required.
> 
> I was treated fairly and respectfully and will always have good feeling towards them and their terrific libraries.


Dear Jay , thanks so much for all your help here and on other forums concerning EW libraries ; a task which - I'm sure - wasn't always fun stuff to do .

But now it's time to get back on the streets , inhale some fresh air and enjoy some rock'n roll again ...


Best,
Gerd


----------



## dannthr (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey Jay,

I don't envy the position you were often put in--facing the hordes of haters and often bratty online masses--but you demonstrated valiance in the face of some really ugly Internet pouting.

Like madbulk said, you did a great job walking the line--I'm with you, I just got laid off from my teaching gig, but there is a profound freedom when that happens--to be let loose like that--so I'm glad to hear that Ashermusic is once again stepping foot and smelling the sweet free air and ready to pursue whatever work makes him happy.

Cheers, man!


----------



## ericboehme (Mar 12, 2016)

thanks Jay for all your help as I was putting together my new setup. I am enjoying learning EastWest. There is a ton of good samples for $30 a month.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jay, you helped me out with stuff in the past, and I was pleasantly surprised at how fast and efficient you were. Thank you very much. They are going to miss you. Best of luck bud!


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 14, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Jay, you helped me out with stuff in the past, and I was pleasantly surprised at how fast and efficient you were. Thank you very much. They are going to miss you. Best of luck bud!


I second this, I don't know why they released you into the wild. Best support in the sampling world. Thanks Jay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you all. I do appreciate that people recognize that I did sincerely try to do a good job for EW AND for its customers.


----------



## Fifikins (Mar 15, 2016)

You have been the best part of EastWest customer services (for use of a better term). I really appreciate the priceless advice you have given. I've spent thousands on EastWest sounds, and I never got such clear, helpful advice which is relevant to professional industry, than what you provided. I only understand that I don't know what all the details are about a decision to feel this role is not necessary. I don't want to assume something negative, but I do feel like "necessary" is often defined by companies today as being based on a bottom line of profit... and that consumers and non-professionals is where the focus of resources and spending gets shifted to. From what I can see.. your role was priceless... and EastWest deserves to have such a role. I really think they ought to re-think this, and see if there's something to new to negotiate. 

I guess all I can say is I was grateful that I could hear such accurate, informed, expert advice which gave me access to what I needed to know. Thanks to you and EastWest for that.


----------



## Fifikins (Mar 15, 2016)

Roles like you have as EastWest Lurker, among other values, gives professionals access to getting the most out of EastWest sounds. In this way, although most of the professionals that your role is of access to might seem like a smaller market area.. it's also an area where people are getting the most out of EastWest sounds (with reference to production standards, professional work, financially viable productions/compositions and so on), and broadcasting those sounds around the world. So as EastWest Lurker, you are essentially a conduit to making EastWest sounds shine brighter to all market areas in the world. 

I assume that there is a new service or department/team to focus on what you do as EastWest Lurker ? 

(if I'm missing the point, or what I'm saying doesn't apply to this situation, I'll be quiet now hahah.. just doesn't sit right with me, that's all. Thanks again).


----------



## owenave (Mar 24, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not yet. Time to rattle his cage


Jay well glad you are still here on the board. It is their loss because you helped many people here on the forums with EW products and problems. Well Onward my friend.


----------

